# You got to pay extra for the haunted



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

That's funny. Does the house look spooky??


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Heh. I wonder if that is the Amityville house on the market _again_


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

"Exorcism performed; recommend weekly sage cleansings just as good practice" lol


----------

